
Open Cognition Framework Released - cstejerean
http://lispmeister.com/blog/lisp-news/opencog.html
======
gibsonf1
I couldn't find out a single thing about the framework from the websites.
Anyone know what logic they're using? What structure they're using to model
concepts?

------
ivank
I can't find any mention of a release or a public repository, does anyone have
a link?

